
Why Robinhood Is Fundamentally Flawed and Bad for Users - whrobbins
https://blog.willrobbins.org/the-flawed-economics-of-robinhood-why-users-are-better-off-without-it-a004913b3b4e#.f4ta9kae0
======
swuecho
most of your point is valid to other broker too.

compare RH free trade to other broker.

I find it useful.

